# Broken Floor Heater Vents



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello-
We need to replace 2 broken floor heating duct covers- but our trailer is about 45 minutes away- we have a 2007 25RSS- wondering if anyone has their trailer handy and could measure them for me? Thanks so much


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The most common size is 4x10 but you really need to measure yours as you never really know what size Gilligan cut the floor opening.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Like Andy said, should be 4 x 10... we got ours at Lowes. But, hang onto your reciept- Gilligan might have had a hard night.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

As the others said 4x10. We have the same OB and I just measured.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup, 4x10 here too. Got them at Lowes. And get the better metal ones, not the plastic top ones. (Hard to tell by looking, but the metal ones will weigh and cost more.) Be prepared to have to trim a small amount. One of my holes was almost too big, but one was a little small in one of the corners (Go Gilligan!)

Most of the aftermarket ones will just slip in, and will be loose, so I modded mine to bolt down. I drilled and countersunk holes and used stainless screws. Use the rounded head sheet metal screws, not the flat wood screws. They are easier on the feet.

I also removed the adjustable plastic louvers that came in them. I do not have a need to shut any of them off ever in the Outback.

By the way 4 x 10 is the HOLE size, not the outside size of the vent, can be confusing. IE, the 4 x 10 vents will measure bigger on the top..just in case you are taking a tape measure. The size should be marked on the box.


















C


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I installed the same covers from Lowe's, like Compulinx's. But beware. The covers are metal, but the rest is plastic, which warped and twisted from the heat of my furnace. (They didn't melt, but darn near.)

Look for covers that are all metal construction - no plastic - just for safety's sake and peace of mind.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

We will be switching out the floor vents on our new Outback as well, and they're not even broken yet! However, I will be looking for one with metal vent louvers that can be opened and closed. On our last trailer, it was amazing how much dirt, sand, etc. went into those floor vents--and it was really a pain to try and get any of it out. Next vent covers will be closeable to keep the dirt out when they're not being used. Just my $.02


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Cj45 said:


> We will be switching out the floor vents on our new Outback as well, and they're not even broken yet! However, I will be looking for one with metal vent louvers that can be opened and closed. On our last trailer, it was amazing how much dirt, sand, etc. went into those floor vents--and it was really a pain to try and get any of it out. Next vent covers will be closeable to keep the dirt out when they're not being used. Just my $.02


I just take mine out once in a while and vacuum inside the duct.

Even with louvers, the dirt will get down in there, then when you open the louvers, right down the duct it goes. I guess they may make a vent with the type louvers that slide right on the surface.

C


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

to help keep the dirt from getting all the way down in the vent, take the cover off and put a layer of screen there. It can be left bigger than the opening and the cover and it can be trimmed back once the vent is put back into place. It works wonders for the majority of the dirt that gets swept over the vents, and I can vacuum it out without removing the covers.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks I picked some up from Home depot yesterday- will install next week when I get the trailer out.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup, 4x10, but... Be sure to get a low profile design. The duct work is very shallow, and a regular depth vent will not fit. Also, I would stay away from the vents at Lowe's and Home Depot that have plastic under the grill. We bought a set, and they melted within a season. Now we have some all metal vents that are not nearly as attractive, but at least they can take the heat.

Funny, you would think a furnace vent could take the heat a furnace puts out, wouldn't you?! To be fair though, I think the furnaces in our Outbacks put out a good bit hotter heat than any vent in you home ever see. I can stand on a register in my bare feet at home all day... not so in the Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like I have another item to add to my Spring "mod list." Glad to hear someone tried the idea of putting screen material under the vent covers. Thought about doing that myself. It is amazing how much stuff gets through them.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Scoutr2 said:


> I installed the same covers from Lowe's, like Compulinx's. But beware. The covers are metal, but the rest is plastic, which warped and twisted from the heat of my furnace. (They didn't melt, but darn near.)
> 
> Look for covers that are all metal construction - no plastic - just for safety's sake and peace of mind.
> 
> ...


Actually, if you do the 2 screws to hold them in, you can remove ALL the plastic from them.

C


----------

